# Liquid dish soap - how to keep smooth?



## kingsb (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I make my own basic cold process bars of soap and turn some of the bars into liquid hand soap, liquid dish soap, laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent and shampoo.  I've managed to make everything work nicely except for the liquid dish soap.  I'm hoping to get some help from the pros in case there's an easy fix for my problem...

When I put the liquid dish soap into the dish wand for hand dishwashing, it works for one day and then the consistency becomes goopy and it won't pour onto the sponge anymore (it just stays in the handle part that you fill up).  I expanded the size of the hole in the dish wand but that didn't make any difference.  I can use a hand blender to get the soap smooth again for a day or so, but it always goes back to a goopy consistency.

Of course, when you buy liquid hand dishwashing soap it's nice and smooth and never becomes goopy.  I don't want any bad chemicals in my homemade liquid soap, but is there something I can add to it to keep it nice and smooth?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Yooper (Jun 3, 2013)

kingsb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I make my own basic cold process bars of soap and turn some of the bars into liquid hand soap, liquid dish soap, laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent and shampoo.  I've managed to make everything work nicely except for the liquid dish soap.  I'm hoping to get some help from the pros in case there's an easy fix for my problem...
> 
> ...



I've had the same issues, when trying to make liquid shampoo and dishsoap out of CP bars. 

I haven't had any luck with fixing the problem, so I'm making liquid soap from the get-go by using KOH (instead of NaOH) and diluting with water for the liquid soap uses.


----------



## kingsb (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks  - I just ordered a pound of KOH online!


----------

